# D. auratus 'Camo Kahlua'



## bobbittle (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't even finished setting up my first tank and planning a second.....

I saw the D. auratus 'Camo Kahlua' on the caresheet










.....where can I find them? The only 'Camo Kahlua' I've found is on lllreptile.com and they don't look remotely similar....

Camo Kahlua Auratus Arrow Frogs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Contact Mark Pepper at Understory, they have some available, and there is a shipment coming in soon.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i havent heard of camo/kahlua. there are camo auratus and kahlua auratus also known as kahlua and cream. which may be the same (someone will know better than i, the whole of auratus morphs are extremely confusing to me)

that one looks atypical to those ive seen, though. as with nearly all darts, patterns are variable, so just because a frog looks a certain way, doesnt mean the rest will (example. on UE's website they have the most amazing fanasticus pic that represents no other fant ive seen, incredible pattern, but its just the one frog.

james


----------



## bobbittle (Nov 3, 2009)

They're listed here on dendroboard as 'Camo Kahlua,' on what appears to be the person who first bred them out's site they're listed as 'Kahlua and Cream - Camo.' 

Welcome to Robbster.com Dart Frogs Page

The second to last pic on the left is the adult female.

And I do realize that one frog/picture might be a 'best of the breed' pic...


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

Saurian has them listed as in-stock.


----------



## teigan666 (Jun 11, 2013)

please forgive me for resurrecting an old thread im new to frogs and i absolutely love them im looking for a very in depth care sheet on this camo kahlua frog i have tried to goto robs site and it is no longer available, very interested in this exact frog as im looking to start up a vivi and would like to get these as a first frog, i plan on doing as much research as possible and having the tank set-up before getting them just very interested in sourcing them im from ontario canada, peterborough area specifically and would like to find some locally if possible and if not then i am willing to have them shipped


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I highly recommend Mark Pepper/ Understory Enterprises(Dendrobates auratus | Understory Enterprises). I bought 4 'Camo' from them last year. Here's a shot or two...




-Chris


----------

